# When you submitted your application...



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2015)

were you?


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 30, 2015)

I think the best description for what I felt immediately afterwards would be "huge relief". Finally, it was out of my hands. I think paranoia will come later on and I'll be terrified if I get a request for an interview with any of the schools I applied to.


----------

